# How can I maximise fat burning?



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is not related to building muscle, but I want to know how I can maximise my cardio sessions. As you probably know I cannot do cardio for more than 30-35 minutes of exercise because cortisol the stress hormone starts flushing round the body. Cortisol apparently peaks in the morning so this would not be a good time, but I am told that in the morning you are primed for fat burning. What a bummer that is!

So it looks like it will be later in the day for me. Could I get away with doing cardio - on an empty stomch - in the morning? Should I just do and not worry about cortisol? My cortisol levels are quite high after about 25 minutes of traning. I have a condition as well which I forget to breathe, I actually hold my breath and don't notice it. My doctor says holding the breath during exercise could illicit the stress hormone response further driving up cortisol levels.

I would love to do early morning cardio. I used to do it for a full hour. A cup of coffee or two and I was out the door. It didn't last, got shinsplints. But I loved it.:sad:

Any advice? Should I just do morning cardio and forget about cortisol? If so, would steady-state cardio be better than sprinting (sprinting is good for fat burning) for me?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

How are you measuring your cortisol levels?

Do cardio whenever mate, it's really all about calories in and calories out. Try and eat a low carb diet to keep fat burning conditions ideal.


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

defdaz said:


> How are you measuring your cortisol levels?
> 
> Do cardio whenever mate, it's really all about calories in and calories out. Try and eat a low carb diet to keep fat burning conditions ideal.


I get them checked every two weeks. My doctor is monitoring me. I do already eat low-carb - just one or two handfulls of brown rice per week, maybe the odd wholemeal roll and some ryvita for breakfast. I just might give early morning cardio a go but worried about cortisol.


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

Perhaps I should get an adaptogen? Any recommendations?


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

No offence but you may be over thinking it. Just get out there, walk , jog , cycle, home cycle.

Have you noticed dramatic muscle loss with these enhanced cortisol levels ?, are they much more elevated compared to the norm ?


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

stoatman said:


> No offence but you may be over thinking it. Just get out there, walk , jog , cycle, home cycle.
> 
> Have you noticed dramatic muscle loss with these enhanced cortisol levels ?, are they much more elevated compared to the norm ?


Any kind of exercise is stressful for me, so as soon as I begin my cortisol levels begin to rise. After about 30 minutes or so I'm going into cortisol danger-zone. I have not noticed muscle loss but for the past 5 months or so I've done weight training, lifting quite heavy 2 sessions per week and moderately for the other two sessions (total of 4 days weight training), 20 minute cardio afterwards for the fat burn. This again is stressful for me, and sometimes I hold my breath and don't realise. I haven't gained any muscle except on my back which looks muscular. My chest never responds to exercise and only get a slight pump. My doctor said I should stop the heavy workouts and just do moderate cardio but for no less than 20-25 minutes.

When I was a kid I never had any recognisable musculature and was bullied for being thin and having no shape to my body. I guess that is genetics.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Unfortunately, this is just a re-run of this guys previous thread. You claim to be a student, hence suggesting that you're intelligent, then argue against solid, correct, researched and proven advice.

Just so you're aware of my background, I have a degree in further maths (BSc) 1:1. The further maths was a choice I took for my future career - my other choice was medicine. In addition to this, I'm type 1 diabetic, and as such, I NEED to be medically aware in everything I undertake.

Let me try to make this as clear as possible for you.

If you want to lose weight, your calorie intake must be smaller than your calorie usage. End of.

Your chat about cortisol levels, starvation mode and all the rest of it is you looking for excuses.

Starvation mode simply means a point at which weight loss SLOWS due to the body trying to preserve its resources. During starvation mode, weight loss DOES NOT STOP, it's reduced by about 40%.

Based on the food you're eating, you're on a different continent from starvation mode (apple crumble and custard, FFS!)

Weigh yourself. Work out your BMR. Plan a diet which is a 600 calorie deficit to that number, and eat clean. That 'cutting back portion sizes' thing is complete BS too. Once you have those numbers, come back and listen to what the people on this forum say. They know what they're talking about, where you obviously don't.

People like @DiggyV who you totally disrespected in your previous post are absolute treasures of great information on here, so you'll get no respect or interest in anything you post by not listening to them.

Now, someone said in your other thread that 'will power is the most important requirement for losing weight' never a truer word spoken. Get serious, or leave those of us who are serious alone.

Cheers.


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

BigRedSwitch said:


> Unfortunately, this is just a re-run of this guys previous thread. You claim to be a student, hence suggesting that you're intelligent, then argue against solid, correct, researched and proven advice.
> 
> Just so you're aware of my background, I have a degree in further maths (BSc) 1:1. The further maths was a choice I took for my future career - my other choice was medicine. In addition to this, I'm type 1 diabetic, and as such, I NEED to be medically aware in everything I undertake.
> 
> ...


This is tantamount to bullying. Reported.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

A decent example of the same question you asked, but approached properly - written by me:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/226883-training-vs-diet-opinions-please.html

Note the fact that I listen to what the replies suggest - never think you know it all. You don't. In fact, with your responses so far, you don't even know what you don't know.

Use some of that apparent intellect and learn, instead of looking for reasons why it won't work. I could do that too - do some research on how difficult it is for insulin dependent diabetics (type 1) to lose weight. I don't look for excuses - I take advice and stick to what I learn.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Martynbla said:


> This is tantamount to bullying. Reported.


Yeah, I'm definitely calling troll. You're done, pal.


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

BigRedSwitch said:


> A decent example of the same question you asked, but approached properly - written by me:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/226883-training-vs-diet-opinions-please.html
> 
> ...


The first question was about how I can lose weight. The second question was I could maxmise my cardio. It's not the same question. It is just related.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Martynbla said:


> This is tantamount to bullying. Reported.


Martyn,

BigRed's post was well written and considerate. It is about as far from bullying as you can get.

I suggest you consider whether you actually want the assistance being offered here. If you decide not then close your account.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I honestly don't know why you reported that post, l actually agree with it.

OP if you feel you don't fit in here then don't post because l have seen umpteen people try to help you and you make excuses or dismiss there good advice.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Martynbla said:


> This is tantamount to bullying. Reported.


You have to be kidding! How old are you? "Mummy the boys won't play nice with me"

I don't believe for 1 second your doctor or anybody else is measuring your cortisol levels 35 minutes after exercise.

And if you genuinely were surrounded by such medical experts wtf are you wasting your time here for.

You are without doubt just here to troll.

Exercise is stressful and cortisol flushes round your body bollox! So who are you claiming does these timed cortisol measurements then?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

BigRedSwitch said:


> Unfortunately, this is just a re-run of this guys previous thread. You claim to be a student, hence suggesting that you're intelligent, then argue against solid, correct, researched and proven advice.
> 
> Just so you're aware of my background, I have a degree in further maths (BSc) 1:1. The further maths was a choice I took for my future career - my other choice was medicine. In addition to this, I'm type 1 diabetic, and as such, I NEED to be medically aware in everything I undertake.
> 
> ...


Repped!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There was nothing about Big Red's post that was bullying, in fact I thought it was a very clear & informative.

It seems Martyn that somehow you're 'trying to be clever' & you're being found out.

This is a great forum full of excellent knowledge & advice. Yup, sometimes it get a little crazy, but Milky sorts it out.

With your attitude, you won't last long. So try listening to the advice...ok?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

in to neg op :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)




----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Martynbla said:


> I get them checked every two weeks. My doctor is monitoring me. I do already eat low-carb - just one or two handfulls of brown rice per week, maybe the odd wholemeal roll and some ryvita for breakfast. I just might give early morning cardio a go but worried about cortisol.


What are the results (in numbers) of these tests?

Also which tests are they (saliva, blood test etc) and who administers them?

You spoke of starvation mode in the other thread but you aren't in that - starvation mode requires prolonged malnutrition and emaciation. If you have fat on your belly you won't be in starvation mode because the body would use that fat first to prevent you getting into starvation mode before you got there! One of the requirements for starvation mode is that energy substrates (glycogen stores, subcutaneous fat, visceral fat, intramuscular fat) are all pretty much empty for all of the time. True starvation mode simply does not occur with anyone with normal or above average body fat levels - you need to be emaciated at around 6% b/fat (only slightly above the average Mr Olympia) before it's likely to kick in. Also as pointed out already in this thread, starvation mode induced reductions in thyroid levels only reduce the rate of fat loss, they don't bring it to a halt. There is no condition where a living being in negative energy balance will not continually lose stored energy from somewhere.

You also chatted a lot about visceral fat in the other thread - you know that visceral fat is not the same as having fat over your abs, right? Visceral fat is the fat which accumulates between the visceral organs inside the lower ribcage and abdomen, and is only ever visible to the naked eye indirectly when someone has a protruded abdominal area where the muscles are pushed forward. A beer belly is a sign of elevated visceral fat, but an excess of fat on the stomach creating a 'fat pocket' is not visceral fat - that is simply the result of low blood flow to fat cells in that area which make it one of the last sites to lose fat from and one of the first sties to store it. The other site like this in on top of the glutes where blood flow is also poor.

I have a lot more to say on cortisol and how that promotes visceral fat accumulation, but I'll leave that for now beyond saying that exercise induced acute elevations in cortisol do not promote visceral fat accumulation - it's prolonged chronically elevated cortisol combined with a continual calorie excess that causes that.

You need to put up your stats, inc height and body weight and approx body fat levels (either caliper measurements or DEXA scan results ideally), then your diet including calorie intake and macros if you know them, and also what cardio and resistance training you have been doing for how long and what changes your weight and body fat percentage has been accordingly.

Only with all that information can anyone on here be informed enough to give you any help... and that includes helping yourself. If you haven't checked and monitored those things yourself then there's no way you could have tailored your diet and activity levels to what you need to be doing.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@dtlv Great post...I'd really like it if you did a thread on Cortisol, I was reading on Dat about PS being used to control it.

PS also seems, according to the studies on there, to aid cognition & long term memory recall.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Low-carbohydrate diet , a good method for weight loss , but you mostly lost body fluids , not fat .

You have to lower your daily calorie intake , you dont need to drop carbohydrate intake . Insulin dont make you fatty . Trust me , I have eight pack .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Noxchi said:


> Low-carbohydrate diet , a good method for weight loss , but you mostly lost body fluids , not fat .
> 
> You have to lower your daily calorie intake , you dont need to drop carbohydrate intake . Insulin dont make you fatty . Trust me , I* have eight pack *.


its one of the 10 commandments in this forum

5) picsorno8pack


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

latblaster said:


> @dtlv Great post...I'd really like it if you did a thread on Cortisol, I was reading on Dat about PS being used to control it.
> 
> PS also seems, according to the studies on there, to aid cognition & long term memory recall.


Yes cortisol aids memory encoding - it's co-released during stress situations with adrenaline, and part of its function in this situation involves improved memory encoding as part of the survival mechanism - if you survived a dangerous situation once, then having a clear memory of what you did will aid survival the next time faced with a similar set of circumstances.

Phosphatidyl serine is great for lowering extraneous chronic cortisol levels - no point in looking to reduce acute cortisol secretions though such as immediately post exercise because these are not problematic to visceral fat storage or anything else - is only chronic elevations above normal ranges (caused by smoking , drinking, lack of sleep, prolonged depression/anxiety and cognitive stress, stimulatory drugs and medications, prolonged over-training syndrome or pituitary or hypothalmic tumors) that are a problem. Other nutrients important and with a meaningful effect on controlling excessive C are vitamin c in doses above 500mg and zinc above 20mg.

PS is also a good source of phosphlipids as structural nutrients which are largely absent in most peoples diets who don't eat much offal, enough eggs or oily fish.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Ah I forgot to mention , if you dont like to do cardio workout , you can do bodybuilding workout by supersets , its also effective method for burning fat , maybe more effective than cardio .


----------



## Sam_ (Apr 20, 2013)

WOW! well, not a lot i can add to that, i havnt read any of your other posts as im new so i dont know your background, but as a nurse i would like to hear what your levels are? and how you are managing to get your levels done every 2 weeks without a pre existing medical condition that requires such frequent monitoring.....oh and im not bullying btw im intrigued


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Noxchi

About this 8 pack then...some pics to back your claim up??


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

dtlv said:


> What are the results (in numbers) of these tests?
> 
> Also which tests are they (saliva, blood test etc) and who administers them?
> 
> ...


I had blood tests done. Doctor said my cortisol is high (this was done at AM) and that if I did any exercise it would likely further its increase. He did mention to take Vit C and try yoga. I don't think I mentoined visceral fat, I did mention visceral as in "gut feeling". Tbh, I only know my height. The last time I weighed myself was at least 2 years ago. I reckon I might be nearly 11 stone something, maybe a little under. I used to be 9 stone something for years and then I gained some weight luckily it was muscle mass. Then I took antibiotics for a couple of months and noticed weight gain around the stomach and thigh. Then I had surgery, had more antibotics and gained more weight. I managed to exercise intermittently but I had a supra-pubic catheter in so had to be careful.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

latblaster said:


> @Noxchi
> 
> About this 8 pack then...some pics to back your claim up??


Sorry I cant share my body photos .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What's your medical issues about Martyn?


----------



## Sam_ (Apr 20, 2013)

Martynbla said:


> I had blood tests done. Doctor said my cortisol is high (this was done at AM) and that if I did any exercise it would likely further its increase. He did mention to take Vit C and try yoga. I don't think I mentoined visceral fat, I did mention visceral as in "gut feeling". Tbh, I only know my height. The last time I weighed myself was at least 2 years ago. I reckon I might be nearly 11 stone something, maybe a little under. I used to be 9 stone something for years and then I gained some weight luckily it was muscle mass. Then I took antibiotics for a couple of months and noticed weight gain around the stomach and thigh. Then I had surgery, had more antibotics and gained more weight. I managed to exercise intermittently but I had a supra-pubic catheter in so had to be careful.


When was this surgery? also if you are looking at weight loss i would think that weighing yourself should be the first thing you need to do...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just cane a load of dnp, that'd do the job lol.... In all seriousness there is some very good info in this thread


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Noxchi said:


> Sorry I cant share my body photos .


Can understand that, but if you don't mind me asking are you male/female ?


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sam_ said:


> WOW! well, not a lot i can add to that, i havnt read any of your other posts as im new so i dont know your background, but as a nurse i would like to hear what your levels are? and how you are managing to get your levels done every 2 weeks without a pre existing medical condition that requires such frequent monitoring.....oh and im not bullying btw im intrigued


I do breathing exerices, and shorten by traning regime. I was working a month back and had to get up at 5am and do physical work. I gained weight around my waist after taking this job despite eating the right foods and carrying on with exercise. The Job was stressful in the morning. Then I had the tests done and the doctor said my cortisol levels were above normal, and that if I did exercise like the way I did it my cortisol levels which just be higher. I used to do weight training for about 40 minutes including wrist curls and then do 20 minutes of cardio. I worked hard and saw very little results. Then I got some advice from a personal trainer who told me I was working too hard and needed to slow down and do less. When I tried that I thought I wasn't do enough. I was only getting slightly out of breath. I read something about Bruce Lee who said you had to go beyond what you were capable of at a given time...set no limitations. People commented on how hard I train. I had the steam but my body wcouldn't take it. Doctor said stress from exercise could be the cause of the unusual cortisol, plus the fact that I was doing a physical job in the morning leading to more stress, probably exascerbated it. In my job I was doing a two-man job...the damn bosses would not get anyone in to help with the workload. In the end I had to end work due to stress.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Sam_ said:


> When was this surgery? also if you are looking at weight loss i would think that weighing yourself should be the first thing you need to do...


He doesn't weigh himself or know how many calories he eats. He just eats small (palm size) portions of clean food.

And apple crumble n custard.


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

latblaster said:


> What's your medical issues about Martyn?


Just a blood test that showed elevated cortisol levels. Doctor said it would peak in the morning anyway, but mine was above normal. I cannot remember the numbers. He just said be careful and try not to work to hard. I eased up on the exercise and I left my job due to stress. I never liked the job to begin with. No way was I getting paid minimum wage for a job that took two or more people.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

So it's all Bruce Lee's fault.

He made you eat the Apple Crumble and Custard!


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Mez said:


> Can understand that, but if you don't mind me asking are you male/female ?


Truly I'm starting to gettin bored of this site .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Noxchi said:


> Truly I'm starting to gettin bored of this site .


Honestly, no offence was intended. I know your Muslim and presumed you wouldn't show body photo's and a 8 pack is easier to achieve for slim women.

And a lot of members have women as their avi's.

Honestly, no offence was intended.


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

M_at said:


> So it's all Bruce Lee's fault.
> 
> He made you eat the Apple Crumble and Custard!


On the bright side he helped me give up eating cheese!


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Mez said:


> Honestly, no offence was intended. I know your Muslim and presumed you wouldn't show body photo's and a 8 pack is easier to achieve for slim women.
> 
> And a lot of members have women as their avi's.
> 
> Honestly, no offence was intended.


if it makes you feel better I dont have 8 pack , noone have 8 pack , because there is no like a muscle "8 pack" in human body . the lower abdominal muscle is single part . I said "trust me , I have 8 pack" , we call it the art of exaggeration in literature , to support the idea . I dont care who does what in their avi . I dont have to share photo and you dont have to believe me . Okay !


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I give up, going back outside whilst the suns still out.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Martynbla said:


> I had blood tests done. Doctor said my cortisol is high (this was done at AM) and that if I did any exercise it would likely further its increase. He did mention to take Vit C and try yoga. I don't think I mentoined visceral fat, I did mention visceral as in "gut feeling". Tbh, I only know my height. The last time I weighed myself was at least 2 years ago. I reckon I might be nearly 11 stone something, maybe a little under. I used to be 9 stone something for years and then I gained some weight luckily it was muscle mass. Then I took antibiotics for a couple of months and noticed weight gain around the stomach and thigh. Then I had surgery, had more antibotics and gained more weight. I managed to exercise intermittently but I had a supra-pubic catheter in so had to be careful.


ok, thanks for this. You seemed quite taken on the cortisol/visceral fat idea in the other thread, hence my mention of it.

Ideally for cortisol test you need to take two within a day to establish the daily pattern - a single measurement can be skewed in result simply due to the stress of having blood drawn - you need to compare it to multiple readings which show the pattern of cortisol throughout the day. Good luck with this kind of testing on the NHS though.

In respect of antibiotics, yes low doses for long term, or frequent bursts of short term high doses, are associated with changes in gut bacteria that lead to increased fat storage. If you think this is relevant to you then a probiotic diet designed to shift the balance of intestinal bacteria back to normal ranges is a very good idea. I can offer some help here if you need it.

I really do think that the first step you need to establish exact numbers for your weight and your food intake and calorie needs. This will go along way to building up a diet and exercise plan for yourself and allow us to help you find an effective overal approach.

Also, in which ways are you limited by your surgical procedure physically? Can you do weights, run, swim etc?


----------



## Sam_ (Apr 20, 2013)

Martynbla said:


> I do breathing exerices, and shorten by traning regime. I was working a month back and had to get up at 5am and do physical work. I gained weight around my waist after taking this job despite eating the right foods and carrying on with exercise. The Job was stressful in the morning. Then I had the tests done and the doctor said my cortisol levels were above normal, and that if I did exercise like the way I did it my cortisol levels which just be higher. I used to do weight training for about 40 minutes including wrist curls and then do 20 minutes of cardio. I worked hard and saw very little results. Then I got some advice from a personal trainer who told me I was working too hard and needed to slow down and do less. When I tried that I thought I wasn't do enough. I was only getting slightly out of breath. I read something about Bruce Lee who said you had to go beyond what you were capable of at a given time...set no limitations. People commented on how hard I train. I had the steam but my body wcouldn't take it. Doctor said stress from exercise could be the cause of the unusual cortisol, plus the fact that I was doing a physical job in the morning leading to more stress, probably exascerbated it. In my job I was doing a two-man job...the damn bosses would not get anyone in to help with the workload. In the end I had to end work due to stress.


ok, Stress is in everyones lives and everyone responds differently to stress, side effects of increased cortisol are impaired memory function, lower immune system making you prone to viral infections, increase in abdominal fat and a decrease in thyroid function...obviously as your doctor has probably told you that the development of cushings syndrome can happen if you are subject to prolonged dangerously high levels of cortisol, dont forget though that lack of sleep caffeine and alcohol consumption also raise cortisol levels.........what were your levels at your last check?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

dtlv said:


> What are the results (in numbers) of these tests?
> 
> Also which tests are they (saliva, blood test etc) and who administers them?
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the reply to this


----------



## Sam_ (Apr 20, 2013)

Mez said:


> I give up, going back outside whilst the suns still out.


 hhaha wait for me!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG not this guy again:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Noxchi said:


> if it makes you feel better I dont have 8 pack , noone have 8 pack , because there is no like a muscle "8 pack" in human body . the lower abdominal muscle is single part . I said "trust me , I have 8 pack" , we call it the art of exaggeration in literature , to support the idea . I dont care who does what in their avi . I dont have to share photo and you dont have to believe me . Okay !


You really do need to chill the fu*k out and stop being so defensive and sensitive.

Seriously if this forum bothers you so much just don't log on.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Noxchi said:


> Truly I'm starting to gettin bored of this site .


People are trying to have some banter with you. Maybe it's lost in translation? I find this a lot with my GF, she just doesn't get our humour sometimes.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> You really do need to chill the fu*k out and stop being so defensive and sensitive.
> 
> Seriously if this forum bothers you so much just don't log on.


Please delete my membership


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Martynbla said:


> I had blood tests done. Doctor said my cortisol is high (this was done at AM) and that if I did any exercise it would likely further its increase. He did mention to take Vit C and try yoga. I don't think I mentoined visceral fat, I did mention visceral as in "gut feeling". Tbh, I only know my height. The last time I weighed myself was at least 2 years ago. I reckon I might be nearly 11 stone something, maybe a little under. I used to be 9 stone something for years and then I gained some weight luckily it was muscle mass. Then I took antibiotics for a couple of months and noticed weight gain around the stomach and thigh. Then I had surgery, had more antibotics and gained more weight. I managed to exercise intermittently but I had a supra-pubic catheter in so had to be careful.


So you made up the cardio is stressful and your body floods with cortisol after 35 minutes then due to some 'expert' broscience you've read.

You claimed to have detailed knowledge of your cortisol levels at regular intervals at different stages of the day not once a fortnight, lol, not that I believe that either.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Noxchi said:


> Please delete my membership


will do...


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam_ said:


> When was this surgery? also if you are looking at weight loss i would think that weighing yourself should be the first thing you need to do...


You would think wouldn't you!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Noxchi said:


> Please delete my membership


You have to say something really unpleasant to the mods to achieve that, or just stop logging on.

Be sad to see you go. At least a public attention seeking delete my membership post will change the course of this thread.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

And another's one's gone........!


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> So you made up the cardio is stressful and your body floods with cortisol after 35 minutes then due to some 'expert' broscience you've read.
> 
> You claimed to have detailed knowledge of your cortisol levels at regular intervals at different stages of the day not once a fortnight, lol, not that I believe that either.


I like to do intense cardio. A personal trainer said I shouldn't be red-faced and sweating like mad, but just slightly out of breathe. So I've backed off a little. After about 20 minutes of mdoerate exercise my heart rate goes up, so I take it back down. Cortisol starts rising when the body responds to the stress of exercise. So I am guessing that to be in the safe level I have to make sure not to exercise too intensely and to exercise under the 40-35 minute "rule", according to the personal trainer. The doctor confirmed this and said that after about 40 minutes of exercise cortisol rises naturally in the body, even if the exercise is moderate, it still rises. So now I do cardio for about 20-25 minutes, 30 minutes at the max. I never do 40 minutes anymore. I used to do an hour of cardio.

I have never claiemd I have detailed knowledge of my cortisol levels, just that according to tests done my blood shows above normal cortisol, and that during exercise this will rise. I don't want to be in the danger zone, because with excess cortisol.

Cortisol affects blood sugar and that means insulin resistence. The result is stored body fat.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ive just had surgery... and antibiotics... and im carrying water, not fat.

Vit c and 3+ litres of water a day would be good.

And NO TREATS. youre not a dog, dont reward yourself.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2013)

You clearly seem to relate cortisol to your problem losing weight. Have you tried a cortisol blocker to see if this helps?

Other than this some of the advice you have been given in this and your other thread has been excellent should you choose to actually try it.


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Ive just had surgery... and antibiotics... and im carrying water, not fat.
> 
> Vit c and 3+ litres of water a day would be good.
> 
> And NO TREATS. youre not a dog, dont reward yourself.


I don't have the will power to completely give up sweets. I live in the UK. There is no sun, tv is crap, and the streets are cold. All I see are red brick houses and people milling around in beenie hats and grunting to themselves whilst they pretend not to look at another person.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Just do hiit cardio, 20 mins your done,

E.g

Warm up then

Run 1 min

Jog 1 min

Run 1 min

Jog 1 min

Run 1 min

Walk 1 min

Repeat x3

Maximise fat burning, eat low carb, do am cardio and evening weights, eat non processed foods, eat enough calories to lose weight or you could look at intermittent fasting


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Martynbla said:


> I don't have the will power to completely give up sweets. I live in the UK. There is no sun, tv is crap, and the streets are cold. All I see are red brick houses and people milling around in beenie hats and grunting to themselves whilst they pretend not to look at another person.


Where are you in Manchester so l can give you a slap round the head you miserable defeatist little git !!

Fu*k me man, all the help and advice you have been given and its still like listening to the Smiths reading your responses.

Seriously, find something positive in your life before you top yourself !


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

RS86 said:


> You clearly seem to relate cortisol to your problem losing weight. Have you tried a cortisol blocker to see if this helps?
> 
> Other than this some of the advice you have been given in this and your other thread has been excellent should you choose to actually try it.


I was warned against cortisol blockers because a) I could be messing with something I don't want to, B) they don't work apparently c) they interfer with the blood, something about clotting, although I will try Vit C.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Ive just had surgery... and antibiotics... and im carrying water, not fat.
> 
> Vit c and 3+ litres of water a day would be good.
> 
> And NO TREATS. youre not a dog, dont reward yourself.


Hope you're feeling alright now anyway pain wise.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Martynbla said:


> I don't have the will power to completely give up sweets. I live in the UK. There is no sun, tv is crap, and the streets are cold. All I see are red brick houses and people milling around in beenie hats and grunting to themselves whilst they pretend not to look at another person.


Ok seriously.... and this is not meant as a criticism... but ive studied the psychology of change... along with weight management and sports nutrition and u my friend, are not ready to change.

Excuses.

Come back when u are ready to absorb information. Youll find it a breeze to lose weight then... its that easy!!

Until then, im out.


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

Milky said:



> Where are you in Manchester so l can give you a slap round the head you miserable defeatist little git !!
> 
> Fu*k me man, all the help and advice you have been given and its still like listening to the Smiths reading your responses.
> 
> Seriously, find something positive in your life before you top yourself !


I have legitimate concerns. Are you going to slap smokers, alcoholics, heroine users, manic depressives, self-harmers, and the like, and tell them to "snap out of it"? Of course you wouldn't. Well, not unless you were a tribal in which case the only words you'd recognise would be "eat" and "kill".


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Hope you're feeling alright now anyway pain wise.


Thanks missy. Def over the worst of it now  stitches out tomorrow.... I look horrendous though weight-wise... but cannot wait to get back and get it off!!! Frustrating lol.


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok seriously.... and this is not meant as a criticism... but ive studied the psychology of change... along with weight management and sports nutrition and u my friend, are not ready to change.
> 
> Excuses.
> 
> ...


Definately a criticism.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Martynbla said:


> I have legitimate concerns. Are you going to slap smokers, alcoholics, heroine users, manic depressives, self-harmers, and the like, and tell them to "snap out of it"? Of course you wouldn't. Well, not unless you were a tribal in which case the only words you'd recognise would be "eat" and "kill".


NO you don't have legitimate concerns your a bone idle git making pathetic excuses and reasons as to why you cant do any form of exercise blah blah blah.

You know there was a member on here with MS with more balls and go than you.

Take a look at this fella, maybe that make you realise how pathetic you really are...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Martynbla said:


> I have legitimate concerns. Are you going to slap smokers, alcoholics, heroine users, manic depressives, self-harmers, and the like, and tell them to "snap out of it"? Of course you wouldn't. Well, not unless you were a tribal in which case the only words you'd recognise would be "eat" and "kill".


NO you don't have legitimate concerns your a bone idle git making pathetic excuses and reasons as to why you cant do any form of exercise blah blah blah.

You know there was a member on here with MS with more balls and go than you.

Take a look at this fella, maybe that make you realise how pathetic you really are...

View attachment 122637


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Martynbla said:


> Definately a criticism.


Professional observation.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks missy. Def over the worst of it now  stitches out tomorrow.... I look horrendous though weight-wise... but cannot wait to get back and get it off!!! Frustrating lol.


You won't feel the stitches coming out, I'm looking forward to seeing some pics, not in a **** way just an appreciative way!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Martynbla said:


> I don't have the will power to completely give up sweets. I live in the UK. There is no sun, tv is crap, and the streets are cold. All I see are red brick houses and people milling around in beenie hats and grunting to themselves whilst they pretend not to look at another person.


Pretty much 99% of the members on here are from the UK,have you seen some of the physiques?Also Flex Lewis and James Llewellin are British and they seemed to have managed to battle the mammoth hardship of living in Britain to build amazing physiques.It's down to something called 'drive' and you clearly don't have it.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Martynbla said:


> I have legitimate concerns. Are you going to slap smokers, alcoholics, heroine users, manic depressives, self-harmers, and the like, and tell them to "snap out of it"? Of course you wouldn't. Well, not unless you were a tribal in which case the only words you'd recognise would be "eat" and "kill".


Oh, FFS! :ban:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Pretty much 99% of the members on here are from the UK,have you seen some of the physiques?Also Flex Lewis and James Llewellin are British and they seemed to have managed to battle the mammoth hardship of living in Britain to build amazing physiques.It's down to something called 'drive' and you clearly don't have it.


We currently have the Class 3 Mr Britain as a member, crowned only yesterday !


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Martynbla said:


> I don't have the will power to completely give up sweets. I live in the UK. There is no sun, tv is crap, and the streets are cold. All I see are red brick houses and people milling around in beenie hats and grunting to themselves whilst they pretend not to look at another person.


*will power is the most important requirement for losing weight.*

We ALL live in the UK, you numpty - why do you think this place is called UK Muscle?

If you're not determined, and want to keep eating the sweeties, be fat and happy. If you don't, and you want a great physique, stop and grow a set.


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Pretty much 99% of the members on here are from the UK,have you seen some of the physiques?Also Flex Lewis and James Llewellin are British and they seemed to have managed to battle the mammoth hardship of living in Britain to build amazing physiques.It's down to something called 'drive' and you clearly don't have it.


I admitted that. In fact, I admitted that in the last thread. I don't have the will power to give up sweets completely. Wouldn't you say that I've done well cutting calories, cutting white bread and white rice, eating clean and cutting down on sugar? Of course not. Tribals don't think that way! Pyschologically, it may not be a bad thing having those treats.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> We currently have the Class 3 Mr Britain as a member, crowned only yesterday !


Who's that mate I don't keep up to date lol?


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Not this guy again... :/


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Who's that mate I don't keep up to date lol?


Loganator mate, check out his journal... :thumbup1:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Martynbla said:


> I admitted that. In fact, I admitted that in the last thread. I don't have the will power to give up sweets completely. Wouldn't you say that I've done well cutting calories, cutting white bread and white rice, eating clean and cutting down on sugar? Of course not. Tribals don't think that way! Pyschologically, it may not be a bad thing having those treats.


What are you on about 'tribals'?You are moaning about not losing weight but say you won't give up treats?What are you after then a magic spell?


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

BigRedSwitch said:


> *will power is the most important requirement for losing weight.*
> 
> We ALL live in the UK, you numpty - why do you think this place is called UK Muscle?
> 
> If you're not determined, and want to keep eating the sweeties, be fat and happy. If you don't, and you want a great physique, stop and grow a set.


Indeed. I have will power just not the amount it would take to completely cut out eating sweet things. I don't want a great physique. I don't want to look like Frank Zane.


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> What are you on about 'tribals'?You are moaning about not losing weight but say you won't give up treats?What are you after then a magic spell?


Have you been living under a rock or something? Tribals are your classic gym rats: weights-belt, tatoos, gold chain, voice as deep as Sly Stallone's, zero empathy, inflated ego.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Martynbla said:


> Have you been living under a rock or something? Tribals are your classic gym rats: weights-belt, tatoos, gold chain, voice as deep as Sly Stallone's, zero empathy, inflated ego.


You really won't last long on here.Have a neg.


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> What are you after then a magic spell?


You can still lose weight and eat sweet things. You don't have to give them up, you can opt for more healthier choices. That's what I've done. I make my own sweets and left out the white sugar.


----------



## wigan206 (Sep 9, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> You really won't last long on here.Have a neg.


Thanks.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll just block you now.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BOOM !!!

thread closed.


----------

